# Newegg.com is it only for US?



## spencer22l (Feb 3, 2009)

I live in Canada and I am planning to buy a thermal paste and a cooler.
In Newegg.ca there is no thermal paste.... or compound or grease..
But in Newegg.com there are a lot and the one I want is in there too.
Can I buy from Newegg.com and get it shipped to Canada? Or should I find another
website for Canada?


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 3, 2009)

newegg.ca


----------



## Urbklr (Feb 3, 2009)

Newegg.com is US only. Try directcanada, NCIX, or canadacomputers



Flyordie said:


> newegg.ca



Read the OP


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 3, 2009)

again...
www.newegg.ca

*at above*
NO FAIR YOU EDITED! ;-)
I checked and well... he is correct although ALL coolers should come with thermal paste.


----------



## Urbklr (Feb 3, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> again...
> www.newegg.ca
> 
> *at above*
> NO FAIR YOU EDITED! ;-)



Edited to tell you that you made a mistake


----------



## spencer22l (Feb 3, 2009)

Okay, I guess it's just weird that they don't have any 
I'll look into those website thanks!


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 3, 2009)

There is also newegg for china too.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 4, 2009)

Newegg has a warehouse in Canada don't they?


----------



## Urbklr (Feb 4, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Newegg has a warehouse in Canada don't they?



They don't...they just ship to Canada now. That wasn't his question thou.


----------



## RevengE (Feb 4, 2009)

Urbklr said:


> They don't...they just ship to Canada now. That wasn't his question thou.



Well he asked if they shipped to Canada right? I was just saying I thought they had a warehouse there but nevermind.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 4, 2009)

Not sure about newegg and its ca connection but I found this site for Canadian computer parts:

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=33229&vpn=MX-2T-30G&manufacture=Arctic Cooling

These guys to:
http://btecanada.com/catalog/


----------



## spencer22l (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh thanks for additional website suggestions.


mlee49 said:


> I disagree, go with a Gimazket s4183 Green Beret.  Everyone suggests the ziggy but everyone overlooks the gimazket.


mlee49, on my other article http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83983
you told me about this cooler but I cannot seem to find it anywhere?


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 4, 2009)

spencer22l said:


> mlee49, on my other article http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83983
> you told me about this cooler but I cannot seem to find it anywhere?



Thats because it was a joke.  Sorry I should have been more sarcastic.


----------



## spencer22l (Feb 4, 2009)

No wonder lol 
Your brandname was pretty similar to Xigmatek and also the model number with s was just like the one everyone was suggesting


----------



## AsRock (Feb 4, 2009)

USA
http://www.newegg.com/

Canada
http://www.newegg.ca/

China
http://www.newegg.com.cn/

All on the bottom of the main page.


----------



## Baer (Feb 4, 2009)

If you have a problem just ship your stuff to me in California (See, CA for both of us  ) I will then ship it to you right away, by air, I promise  ;-)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 4, 2009)

Baer said:


> If you have a problem just ship your stuff to me in California (See, CA for both of us  ) I will then ship it to you right away, by air, I promise  ;-)



For somebody whose not even been with the forum for more then a month, & posted 18 times in the forum. sure - why the hell not??? I love shipping my hard earned hardware to some one else so they can 'enjoy' it for nothing while I study the bills & my bank balance.

Im mean its not as if your ROBBING me of my hardware. you just want to 'borrow it'

omg, you're such a nice guy!!!


----------



## Baer (Feb 4, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> For somebody whose not even been with the forum for more then a month, & posted 18 times in the forum. sure - why the hell not??? I love shipping my hard earned hardware to some one else so they can 'enjoy' it for nothing while I study the bills & my bank balance.
> 
> Im mean its not as if your ROBBING me of my hardware. you just want to 'borrow it'
> 
> omg, you're such a nice guy!!!



Of course you did not really take me seriously right? But actually if you needed help in that way I would truly trans ship it for you.
And you are correct, while I have been in the high tech industry for almost 50 years (true) I am new here and I did not realize that joking would be considered offensive.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 4, 2009)

Baer said:


> Of course you did not really take me seriously right? But actually if you needed help in that way I would truly trans ship it for you.
> And you are correct, while I have been in the high tech industry for almost 50 years (true) I am new here and I did not realize that joking would be considered offensive.



I was being sarcastic......


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok guys lets lay off the sarcasm with this guy.  I think hes had enough, sorry to BS you man it was all in fun.


----------



## Baer (Feb 4, 2009)

Absolutly all in fun.


----------

